# Flystrike?



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yesterday I checked on my new lil calf. Born Sunday so on Th 4 days old. He looked a bit odd as his midsection was wet even after lying down. I kinda shrugged it off. Checked today same thing. Closer lots of flies bothering. And maggots on top of back.

I did a quick google search and came up with flysrrike. Also possibility something injured him. Both said treat. So I made a quick run to town and bought some Blu-kote spray. Almost dark when I got home. I found him and sprayed his sides and back well. Where he is dirty in the pic he is now purple. He seems to have a spot maybe 4x5 inches on back from injury or just flies looks tender.

More info in case it is pertinant: calf was unexpected yet as older sisters were born 9.21 and 9.17. Him 8.17. I first saw him Sunday when brother asked about white calf. I said I don't have one. He pointed out that I did. We got lots of rain before this guy was completely dry. He was also banded on Sunday. He had lots of energy then so much it surprised me.

He is nursing well it appears. I only observed yesterday even8ng and today and he appears to be laying down a lot. When I found him after he got up he had a drink from mama.

Thoughts for what I should look for tomorrow? And what to do or how long should I wait before seeing if the Blu kote may have been enough?









I have a hunch sides are dirty and muddy mostly from him rrying to itch with legs. I saw him doing that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Picture isn't very good.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuzzy lil shit ain't he? Anyway to get him in the dry? If he's scratching the mud ain't helping the fly problem. Other than that I don't have any suggestions as this is the first time i've heard of flystrike.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Flystrike is a new term to me as well.

I would consider trying to get the calf cleaned up and treat any raw places or exposed skin. I have treated maggot cuts with hydrogen peroxide before with good results. Clean the little booger up as good as you can, spray it as needed and keep an eye on him.

Might be good to check the banded area. If maggots find their way in that area it can get complicated. Might want to spray around down there just as a precaution.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Was flystrike. Nasty thing. I had vet out after I cleaned him up and now have an expensive bottle calf in my garage. I hope he makes it. Off to buy milk replacer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried bottle feeding this pm. He suckled and sucked bottle but didn't get anything out. Am I doing something wrong or does he have to suck a lot harder? I hold bottle upside down and squeeze tip and nothing comes out. I ended up allowing him in field with mama. She fed him. Then I somehow got him away from her again.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Take your knife and increase the X slits on the end of the nipple.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will have to try that tomorrow. Calf is now shaven where maggots didnt already eat away so hair fell off. Vet didn't have high hopes for calf. LOTS of maggots. Quite disgusting cleaning him off today.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Why do you have to take him away from mamma?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vet says keep clean and give a bath for a few days. Also warm (under heatlamp).I don't have a spotwhere I can do that with mama.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cutting x in nipple worked. Thanks Nitram.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good luck with the little fellow.

Our Vet has always told me not to bottle feed and momma feed at the same time. I have and just never told him and the calves did alright. We had one small calf that would come to both momma and me. I was giving him a "booster" bottle.

Every bottle I have seen has a small hole that needs to be made bigger. A calf would starve to death trying to get milk out of one off the shelf.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. This lil guy has had a tough ride. A week old today. I am guessing he had been fighting maggots since birth. They weee winning. Vet called today asked if he made it through the night. I don't think he would have bet on him making it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I keep one close to original for older calves so they don't drink to fast. In the morning feeding when no time use the opened up one


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Little guy seems to be pulling through. I about had to tackle him to check his underside today. I let him see mama on a halter and leash after he drank his 2 qts of milk replacer. He fought coming back. So much that he fell over when I quit tugging so hard. Right back up.

So he got his two shots today. And his pm bottle. And some salve stuff the vet recommended. Then a visit with mama. Hopefully tomorrow he will get his vet prescribed bath. Day job went a lil late past couple of days to accomplish that before dark.

Now he is sloughing a bit of skin. Basically anything dark purple in below pics.

If I leave him with mama anytime even if penned up it is outside. Thoughts on how long to keep him inside? Vet is saying until he is done sloughing at least.















Then as I inrroduced to mama on a leash I look left and his half sister (first calf of the year in april) is mowing my septic mound. On the wrong side of the fence. And in front of me one recent mama must be in heat cause my bull was trying for a ride. And my beltie bull was right there too trying as well.

Kind of entertaining but after mending fence was done this eve cold beer sure was good. Next fence will be 5 strand. This is short section of first fence I ever built 4 srrand cheapo gaucho wire. Never again.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

After his bath today.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor Lil feller...looks to be healing very nicely... As dad would say "long way from the heart". Does he got some spunk to him?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes. He does.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Spunkiness can help heal a lot of things.

He is looking better. You have done well.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Flystrike, huh!
Around here they would say the "flies blowed him"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He had a tough start. I am hoping I can pen him up with mama tomorrow. Makeshift pen on the way.

Guy has some fight in him. Highlands are a hearty breed. One of the reasons I have them. This guy has been much more maintenance than I like. He is gonna taste real good though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well... I didn't get a pen made. I decided to let him rejoin the herd. So far so good. I fed him last of milk replacer on hand this . A quart. Then I let him out of garage to see what he would do. Turns out he followed me like a puppy. He was looking for more milk. Finally mama saw him. She came our way and I headed towards gate. Lil guy was still following me. When mama got close he went to her. He spent the next half an hour feeding as much as he could from her.

Second pic shows the whole fam. Mom and dad.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wish I had thought to suggest you put fly tags in each ear while you had him separated.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just hope he makes it. Grows some hair and looks like the furball he should.








Him and half brothers on b day.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He seems to be doing ok since being out with mom... But.. he holds his head crooked. I noticed this Tuesday. Gave him a tetanus shot and vit b. No change since. He holds his head sideways. Seems to have energy though. It has been raining on and off for a few days and he seems to be taking it in stride.

.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonder if not ear infection? Maybe hit him with la200/penicillin?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like he is going to make it. Well done.

Did he have any shots in the neck? Wondering if that might have made one side sore?

If my wife saw that furry little fellow I would have to go find and buy one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He was on la200 when I noticed this. Since he is off.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hope he makes it they are worth to much to have him die.It was sounding like srew worms when you first discribed it.I don't know if srew worms every made it as far north as you are?We have not had any problems with them since the 70's.They never made the skin fall of like your pictures show that I remember.Hope this is not something that all of us will be seeing any time soon.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It is much more common in sheep. Conditions hot and humid then rain were just right for the flies to lay their eggs. He seems to be doing ok all though his neck is still crooked. I am leaning towards some type of physical injury. Hopefully he will get past that.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a calf that we gave several shots to the neck. He was cocked to one side for about a month. Some antibiotics are prone to causing soreness and knots. We have quit going I.M. with LA200 and now go Sub-Q.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am hoping that was it. He seems to be doing allright except his crooked.head. Has hair growing back almost everywhere. Cold temps haven't seem to have bothered him. Down to freeze anyway. He was a month old yesterday.

I don't think my vet would have bet him to make a week.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Update: he seems to have a permanent crook in his neck. Other than that he seems to be doing well. 40 plus degrees and.foggy here today. Not a typical December day.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was wondering how the little guy turned out. Glad he made it! Had a rough go there for a while.

You did well.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He is about 5.5 months old now. Plays well with all his half brothers.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Not to be ugly but what are them hairy jokers good for?!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ever taste one?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

No I haven't!


----------

